# Introducing Bruno



## octet (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,

Here my new best friend, Bruno 

He is a Dogue de Bordeaux from Boldheart kennel, 8 weeks old.

Adrian


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

a lovely little fella who will be a big fella soon


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw what a cutie


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my he is gorgeous. Im picking my DDB up this Saturday. Im so excited!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW...he is a stunner!! I want one lol  x


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

oh my.. I'm in love


----------



## octet (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

How gorgeous is he!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Bruno is adorable, he's gonna grow into a very big handsome boy


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He is absolutely scrumptious!!!! 
You must be so proud and excited to be sharing his life now, i am sure he will bring you many laughs and giggles on his journey to adulthood!!!


----------



## octet (Jun 28, 2009)

Some more recent photos, as he's growing


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are great pictures, love the action piccies!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is a handsome young chap  love the pics


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

lovely pics, he is adorable


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

awww just look at that adorable face!!! <3


----------



## octet (Jun 28, 2009)

Amazing how quick they grow! Some more photos attached.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my he's grogeous. I know how you feel on the growing. Sadie is growing soo fast, will have to post some pictures!!


----------

